

Show HN: Hug – A radically simple approach to creating HTTP/JSON APIs in Python - timothycrosley
https://github.com/timothycrosley/hug

======
RaitoBezarius
Very interesting attempt.

Is there anything about authentication, database connections, rate limiting or
authorization planned for Hug? I mean, those ones are usual things that may be
simplified some times.

Anyway, excellent work and +1 for using Falcon and Python 3! :)

